# [H] Mannoroth - Unleashed sucht!



## Murmler (4. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir - Unleashed - sind eine neu gegründete Gilde auf Seite der Horde, welche sich die 25er Schlachtzugsinstanzen als oberstes Ziel setzt. Wir sind auf dem EU-Server Mannoroth beheimatet.

Hervorgegangen sind wir aus den Gilden Resurrection und WaldfruchtmandarInen, welche beide bereits im Vorfeld Erfolge im Schlangenschrein und in der Festung der Stürme für sich verbuchen konnten.

Unser oberstes Ziel soll in den nächsten Wochen sein, einen funktionierenden Raid zusammen zu stellen, um schnellstmöglich Erfolge auf dem Hyjalgipfel als auch im Schwarzen Tempel zu erzielen!

Ihr könnt helfen, dieses Ziel zu erreichen, indem Ihr ein Teil von uns werdet - Schließt euch uns an - werdet eine treues Mitglied der Gilde Unleashed!

Derzeit sind wir noch auf der Suche nach sämtlichen Klassen und Skillungen. Sucht Ihr also eine Gilde, wo hochgesteckte Ziele und der freundliche Umgang untereinander höchste Priorität haben, so zögert nicht, uns eine Bewerbung zu hinterlassen.

www.unleashed-gil.de

Für die Horde!

Murmler/Unleashed




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murmler (7. April 2008)

derzeit verstärkt gesucht:

- 2 Heil-Druiden
- 1 Holy-Priest
- 1 Holy-Pala
- 1 Moonkin


----------



## Murmler (10. April 2008)

/push


----------



## Murmler (30. April 2008)

/Update 30.04.2008

Derzeit werden immernoch gesucht: 
1-2 Heil-Druiden
1 Moonkin
1 Holy-Priest

Raidstatus:
MH 4/5


----------



## Murmler (2. Mai 2008)

/Update 02.05.2008

BT: Naj'entus down

gesucht werden weiterhin: Heil-Druiden, Mooinkins, Priester jeder Skillung


----------



## elveon (4. Mai 2008)

gibt von mir ein push nice page und so.

Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal bei euch melden.


lg Elvêon


----------



## Windfaust (9. Mai 2008)

Ich würd ja mit meinem Verstärker Schami mitmachen,aber ich mag nicht so gerne solche Bewerbungsschreiben wie ihr es verlangt.


----------



## Murmler (14. Mai 2008)

/Update 14.05.2008

Supremus down!
neuer Raidstatus: BT 2/9

gesucht werden: Alle Klassen bis auf Paladine, Hunter und Warlocks


----------



## Murmler (17. Mai 2008)

/Update 17.05.2008

Akamas Schemen down
neuer Raidstatus: MH 4/5, BT 3/9

weiterhin Alles gesucht, vor Allem Magier und Heal-Schamanen sowie Druiden


----------



## Sugsugubus (11. Juni 2008)

--- Status Update ---

MH: 5/5 Clear
BT: 5/9

Ganz heiß gesucht werden aktuell 2 Heal-Schamis und ein Melee-Schami sowie ein Magier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murmler (11. Juli 2008)

Aktueller Status:  
BT 7/9
MH: 5/5

Derzeit werden verstärkt gesucht: Druiden sowie Paladine
Gern gesehen sind Spieler mit einen Equipstand, der unserem Raidfortschritt entspricht!


----------



## Murmler (13. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Sugsugubus (13. Juli 2008)

--- Status Update ---

MH: 5/5 Clear
BT: 7/9

Ganz heiß gesucht werden aktuell 2 Heal-Druiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugsugubus (30. Juli 2008)

--- Status Update ---

MH: 5/5 Clear
BT: 9/9 Clear

Gesucht wird aktuell ein Heil-Paladin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

